# Trolling Motor plug question



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

So I just bought a trolling motor with foot control for 30 bucks. It works, but I have never seen this setup. My other trolling motor has just a positive and negative hookup to the battery. This one has an actual plug! Like a three pronged plug that you plug into an outlet. How do I make this work to the battery?!?!?!

ps. i plugged it into the wall and it blew the fuse to the outlet lol.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Aug 2, 2011)

The 3 prong plug goes into the female 3 socket which the female then connects to the battery.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

i cant find any online...where can i buy one and what size battery? what kind of outlet does the female take? the outlet for the trollinhg motor is one that literally plugs into a house outlet, but it blows my outlet fuse when i plug it in and turn it on.


----------



## FuzzyGrub (Aug 2, 2011)

enielsen said:


> i cant find any online...where can i buy one and what size battery? what kind of outlet does the female take? the outlet for the trollinhg motor is one that literally plugs into a house outlet, but it blows my outlet fuse when i plug it in and turn it on.



I have never seen one with a 110V AC type plug. It was probably something the previous owner did. Stop plugging it into the110V AC outlet! You can/could have blown something in the motor. You need to look up the mfg/model and find out what you have. I suspect it is a 12/24 volt set-up.


----------



## MDFisherman57 (Aug 2, 2011)

https://compare.ebay.com/like/270775274574?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

I think he is talking about this. We carried it at BPS like 8 months ago when the stopped selling it. I see a lot of people stopped selling this plug. I think this is the recepticle but im not sure.

https://compare.ebay.com/like/270585328714?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&_lwgsi=y

If you dont want to take the risk, just buy new male and female plugs and just cut the old one off and crimp the new one on.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

This is the setup.... can I make this work?


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 2, 2011)

Cut that plug off and replace it with either a pair pf clamps or a standard plug like from Attwood.

That is dangerous and will also probably not carry the amp load required for that motor.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

so can I cut the plug off and just hook it up to the battery?

and what are pf clamps?

my battery is an Everlast 24-dc 6 so I think it is a 6 or 12 volt. So so I need a 12 or 24 volt?


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 2, 2011)

BPS sells plugs and recepticles. Also if you have a Gander or something close, they will have them. Some are 12v, some are 24v. The only difference I can find is the wire quage. I just purchased 24v plug and recepticle for my 12v motor because it has 8 guage wire which is what the trolling motor has. The 12v plugs and recpticles come with 10 guage wire. Any of them will work, just get the matching recepticle.

To answer you question, yes, you can run it direct to the battery but be sure to put a breaker or a fuse on it.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

What is a breaker and fuse? I have no experience with this stuff so I need some help. Can't I just wire it to the battery and then disconnect it when I'm not using it? I'm so confused by this cause I'm getting multiple answers. I have a gander mountain right by me...how do I know what guage it is?


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 2, 2011)

A fuse is just to keep your motor from getting fried if there was ever a surge in power or something. The fuse would blow and then you would replace it. A breaker does the same thing but you just reset it rather than replace it. The difference is the fuse costs pennies where the breaker costs dollars. Your getting multiple answers because there are multiple ways of doing it. The house plug wont work though so it definately needs to come off. Before spending any more money, cut that plug off and hook your wires up to a 12 volt battery and see if the thing even works. Its hard telling what might have happened to it when you plugged it into the 110 house current. Red is +, black is -.

BTW, the plugs are just for convienience when you want to take the motor off the boat. if you dont need to take it on and off, just wire it direct to the battery like you said.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

ok, i will do that. it is hard saying what happened, because the guy i got it from plugged it into the wall and it blew the fuse. So I dunno, he said he would give me my money back if it doesn't work. So we will see. He said he ran it like that in his boat and it was fine...kinda wierd, but I will cut the wires and try them on the battery. I just hope he takes it back if it doesn't work. Do you think plugging it into the walla screwed it up?


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 2, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not sure what happens when you do that. The motor is 12v DC, your house is 110v AC. I did try to rig up a car amp to my boombox when I was a kid. That didnt go well. The amp started smoking and it never worked again, lol.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, he said that he will only take it back if I don't cut the plug off. He also included a fish finder, cup holders, and a battery charger when I bought the trolling motor for 30 bucks, I just hope the motor isn't ruined. How do I test the trolling motor without taking that plug off?


----------



## fastcajun (Aug 2, 2011)

if he said that, then just give it back to him and get your money back. go on a find another one


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

so there is no way to test it without taking that plug off? It sucks that I have to take the trolling motor back and take back the fish finder too...cause it was all 30 bucks!


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 2, 2011)

So take the plug off, test it and put the plug back on. That plug didnt come on that motor, it was added. Should be fairly simple to remove without cutting anything. Personally, Id just take it back, unless the FF is worth the money and you want to take a chance on the motor.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 2, 2011)

ok so I took the plug off and hooked it to my almost dead battery. It worked on what seams to be a medium to low speed, but didn't work on the other speeds. For 30 bucks I think I could use it. I only need it for slow trolling for bass. My thing is, if I take it back, I will end up paying hundreds for a new one that is going on a tin boat...not saying that my boat is a piece of crap, but it is not a ranger, stratos, triton...etc. So I dunno what I am gonna do!


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 3, 2011)

It's time to do an ROI......Return On Investment.

Is saving a little money worth the headache of having bad equipment? How many headaches can you save by investing in some decent equipment?

You'll only have to have 1 day of fishing ruined to answer that one.


----------



## flatboat (Aug 3, 2011)

ditto with the take it back.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 3, 2011)

The speed that it works on is fine for me...I have a back up minn kota but t is hand controlled...so I won't be without a trolling motor. But the fishfinder itself is worth 150 and the battery charger is worth 30...I looked at new trolling motors and they were way too expensive for me. I'm going to keep the setup...for 30 bucks it is worth it. I won't run it on super low speeds anyways.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 3, 2011)

Once I get my bass boat I will get a 300 dollar 70lb thrust lol


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 3, 2011)

Another option is to find a local repair shop. I purchased my Minn Kota 40lb bow mount for 50 bucks. It worked but had a couple issues. I took it to the local authorized repair shop and had it reconditioned and had the bad parts replaced for 70 bucks. Now I have basically a new motor for the third of the cost of a new one.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 3, 2011)

that's a great idea. should I take it to a marina or something like that? It is an evinrude trolling motor


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 3, 2011)

I found the guy I used through a local fishing forum. He is an authorized technician for Minn Kota and Moter Guide. I'm sure there has to be one in your area, just cant tell ya how to locate them. I'm sure if you find one, they could work on an Evinrude. All those things are pretty much the same. The guy that did mine works out of his garage so he has no overhead so his prices are great!!


----------



## kycolonel138th (Aug 3, 2011)

:wink: Just buy one at the hard'ware store 120 plug 3$.


----------



## BassBlaster (Aug 3, 2011)

kycolonel138th said:


> :wink: Just buy one at the hard'ware store 120 plug 3$.


That plug is what got him in this situation in the first place. It allready has a house type plug on it and it got plugged into a house current. Besides, a house type plug from the hardware store isnt designed for a 12v application and will cause issues even if it dosnt get plugged into the wall.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 4, 2011)

This should be in the humor section...

To the op, cut the stupid plug off and hook it to a well charged 12vdc battery. Well, first look on the troller to see what voltage it uses. I suspect it's a 12vdc because it's ancient. See which speeds work and go from there.

Jamie


----------



## chavist93 (Aug 4, 2011)

enielsen said:


> Once I get my bass boat I will get a 300 dollar 70lb thrust lol



Let me know who sells those please. I'd like to purchase a few.


----------



## enielsen (Aug 4, 2011)

cut it off, hooked it to a 12 volt, and it works. i just need a fuse for it. prolly 40 amp.


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 8, 2011)

Well if you decide you don't want to hassle with the tm, msg me, I'll give you a sweet $30 for it. Lol spuds like you got a deal after it is all said and done.


----------



## S10ssguy (Aug 8, 2011)

Sounds*


----------

